

Basic rules of Web User Interface? - pumper

I'm beginning to work on our site and wondering what are the basic do's and dont's from a useability perspective. The site is intended to educated customers on our new product and entice them to download a free trial. We expect all our customers to be US based, predominantly english speaking and varying education levels. Suggestions on do's and dont's for color theme would also be very helpful.<p>thanks
======
pumper
I was looking for a slightly more resourceful response! We dont have the cash
to hire someone although we could certainly afford to buy a book and begin to
learn. Any suggestions?

------
joeguilmette
the only advice i can really give you is to hire someone to do this for you.

